# Names, cities, and other information on Pesach Haggadot



## Diadem

If this is against rules, please let me know. I need information such as the editor and the city of various Haggadot I have found on the Internet, mostly on Jewish National Library digitized collection.

Rather than create thread after thread, I was hoping to post them one by one in this thread. If this is okay, I'll begin.

Source
הגדה של פסח. רמ"ב. ואדי אלחגארה
[ואדי אלחיגארה : חמו"ל, לערך רמ"ב].

Passover Haggada (Haggada Shel Pesach). I assume רמ"ב is the date (1482?). Can someone translate the rest?


----------



## Tal_00

Hi,

Thanks to wiki it turns out that ואדי אלחגארה is another name for Guadalajara, Spain.

This Haggadah was indeed printed in Guadalajara in 1482. It is the first Haggadah to have been printed, and is now at the National Library in Jerusalem.


----------



## Diadem

Thanks for that information. 

But, what exactly is *ואדי אלחגארה* since גוודלחרה בספרד is Guadalajara, Spain? It looks to me something like Wadi Alhagarra.


----------



## ks20495

The town was founded by the Muslim Arabic-speaking rulers of Spain in the Middle Ages as Wadi al-Hajara. Guadalajara is a corruption of that name by the Christian Spanish-speakers who subsequently conquered the city.

However, what is interesting is that Guadalajara was conquered by the Christians in 1085. The inscription on the Haggadah suggests that, almost 400 years later, Arabic was still preferred over Castillian by the local Jewish population. 


(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guadalajara,_Spain#Arabic_foundation)


----------



## Diadem

Very nice!!!

What does this phrase mean:
חמו"ל, לערך רמ"ב
I know the last part, i.e. רמ"ב, is the year, but what about before that?


----------



## ks20495

It stands for חסר מוציא לאור (lacking a publisher). I guess it indicates that the details of the publisher are not included in the text.


----------



## Diadem

That makes perfect sense as JNUL usually lists the publisher and I couldn't find one for this Pesach Haggada. Thanks.

Okay, the next one I have is,

פראג : גרשם בן שלמה הכהן, כו טבת רפ"ז
Source

Prague, Gershom ben Shlomo ha-Kohen, 1527.

What does *כו טבת* mean?


----------



## ks20495

That's the date. *כו *is the 26th. *טבת* is the Hebrew month Tevet.

*עם *ציורים means "with pictures/illustrations".


----------



## Diadem

Thanks.

Next one.

הגדה של פסח. ש"ך. מנטובה
Haggada shel Pesach. ? Mantova

What does ש"ך stand for?

מנטובה : דפוס יקימו רופינילו, ש"כ.
Mantova: Publisher ?

Are you familiar with this name: יקימו רופינילו?
And, what does ש"כ mean?

Thanks.


----------



## ks20495

ש"ך apparently stands for רבי שבתי בן מאיר הכהן.

ש"כ can mean שימוש כללי (general use)...But, I don't know if that's what it means here.

יקימו רופינילו sounds like someone Italian ?


----------



## Diadem

ks20495 said:


> ש"ך apparently stands for רבי שבתי בן מאיר הכהן.
> 
> ש"כ can mean שימוש כללי (general use)...But, I don't know if that's what it means here.
> 
> יקימו רופינילו sounds like someone Italian ?


Sounds right. Mantova is an Italian city, called "Mantua" today. I'm guessing Yikimo Rophinilo (or Ruphinilo), but nothing comes up on Google. Oh well.

Okay, final one for today and I'll post more up tomorrow unless you're willing to answer more today.

Anyway,

פראג : בית מרדכי בר גרשם הכהן, ש'מ'י' [ש"ן
Source

Prague: Beit Mordekhai bar Gershom ha-Kohen...

What does ש'מ'י' mean? And ש"ן?


----------



## ks20495

ש"ן looks like year (ה'ש"ן = 1589)

ש'מ'י'...I'm not sure what this means.


----------



## Tal_00

Some of the abbreviations you mentioned are just used by the National Library - I suppose they have some codes they usually use.
If there is something that isn't obvious to us I think it would be best for you to check with them for the meaning.


----------



## alfio1

Diadem said:


> Sounds right. Mantova is an Italian city, called "Mantua" today. I'm guessing Yikimo Rophinilo (or Ruphinilo), but nothing comes up on Google. Oh well.
> 
> 
> The publisher is likely to be Rufinelli, from Mantova. Google for it.
> 
> Shalom!


----------



## Diadem

alfio1 said:


> The publisher is likely to be Rufinelli, from Mantova. Google for it.
> 
> Shalom!


Great thanks! Found it. Giacomo Rufinelli, a Christian publisher.

All right. Next one for the day.

Source
ויניציאה : דפוס ייואני די גארה, שס"ט.
Venice, 1609?
Publisher Yonai de Gara? Anyone have a better guess?


----------



## alfio1

he's Giovanni de Gara (or Zuan de Garra).

best


----------



## Diadem

Ah, I see. Thanks! I think he's Giovanni di Gara (just in case someone in the future sees the thread --- I want them to know the exact name if they decide to do more research.).

Source
לובלין : דפוס צבי בן אברהם קלונימוס יפה, ש"ע לערך

I have:
Lublin, publisher Tzvi ben Avraham Kalonymos Yafeh, 1610

Correct?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Diadem said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks! I think he's Giovanni di Gara (just in case someone in the future sees the thread --- I want them to know the exact name if they decide to do more research.).
> 
> Source
> לובלין : דפוס צבי בן אברהם קלונימוס יפה, ש"ע *לערך*
> 
> I have:
> Lublin, publisher Tzvi ben Avraham Kalonymos Yafeh, 1610
> 
> Correct?



I understand that לערך is approx. or circa


----------



## Diadem

Next one.

Source
ויניציאה : בבית ייואני קאליוני המדפיס, שפ"ט.

ויניציאה  = Venice
1629 = שפ"ט

Can't make out the publisher. Any thoughts? If I were to guess, I'd say "in the house of Giovanni Kolyoni...


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

What do you think about this: 
http://www.virtualjudaica.com/Item/7451/Heshek_Shelomo


----------



## Diadem

I think you're an exceptional sleuth!  Thank you sir!

Next one.

Source

זולצבאך : דפוס משלם זלמן בן אהרן, ונאמר לפניו ש'י'ר'ה' חדשה [תקט"ו].

Zultzbakh
1755
Meshulam Zalmon ben Aharon

Don't know the following words except the date (1755).


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> ונאמר לפניו ש'י'ר'ה' חדשה


I don't know why all these apostrophes are here, but the meaning is: _Let us chant unto him a new song_.
(http://www.hebrewbooks.org/pagefeed/hebrewbooks_org_11066_60.pdf)


----------



## Diadem

That was interesting.

Next one.

וניציאה : דפוס בראגאדין, תקי"ח.
Venice.
1758.

Not sure who the publisher is...I'm guessing Baragadin?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Probably this one: http://www.virtualjudaica.com/Item/6827/Todat_Shelamim


----------



## alfio1

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> I don't know why all these apostrophes are here, but the meaning is: _Let us chant unto him a new song_.
> (http://www.hebrewbooks.org/pagefeed/hebrewbooks_org_11066_60.pdf)




the apostrophes indicate that the letters of the word shira indicate the hebrew year ([5]515 = 1754). That's an usual way of indicating the date in ancient Hebrew books.


----------



## Diadem

Very interesting!

Here's the next one:

Source
פיורדא : דפוס איצק ב"ב, תקכ"ה

Fuerth
1765

I'm stuck on the name though.


----------



## alfio1

Diadem said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> Here's the next one:
> 
> Source
> פיורדא : דפוס איצק ב"ב, תקכ"ה
> 
> Fuerth
> 1765
> 
> I'm stuck on the name though.



I think it's _Itzig Buchbinder_ (Itzig, the bookbinder), though ain't 100% sure


----------



## Diadem

alfio1 said:


> I think it's _Itzig Buchbinder_ (Itzig, the bookbinder), though ain't 100% sure


Sure is! Found something with his name on it.

http://www.virtualjudaica.com/Item/11194/Or_ha-Ganuz
Itzik Buchbinder

Let's see...next one.

Source

הוראדנא : דפוס יחזקאל בן משה, שמחה זימל בן מנחם נחום ושמחה צימל בן יחזקאל, תקס"ה.

I can't figure out the city. Edit: nm. It appears to be "Horadna."
Date is 1805.

Names seems to be Yechezkel (Ezekiel) ben Moshe, Simcha Zimel(?) ben Menachem Nachum and Simcha Tzimel(?) ben Yechezkel. Someone correct me if I'm wrong with any of those.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

The names seem to be correct and the city is called Grodno nowadays.


----------



## Diadem

Good deal. I'll make a note of that.

Next one.

Source
סדילקאב? : חמו"ל, תק"ץ לערך

So, the city appears to be Sudilkov.
Date is approximately 1830.

Name, no clue what the acronym is. Any idea?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

חמו"ל = חסר מו"ל/חסר מוציא לאור

Publisher unknown...


----------



## Diadem

Oops...forgot about that.

Probably final one for the day.

Source
ליוורנו : דפוס משה ישועה בכ"ר יעקב טובייאנא, ו'ז'ר'ע'ם ל'פ'נ'י'ך' י'כ'ו'ן' [תקצ"ט].

Livorno
1839
Moshe Yeshua ??? Ya'akov Tobiana(?)

I suppose the words with apostrophes or gereshim is another phrase from the Haggada like the one we saw before. I don't know.


----------



## Egmont

Diadem said:


> ...I suppose the words with apostrophes or gereshim is another phrase from the Haggada like the one we saw before. I don't know.


It's from Psalm 102:28. The King James version translates them as "[The children of thy servants shall continue] and their seed shall be established before thee."


----------



## Diadem

Diadem said:


> Source
> 
> ליוורנו : דפוס משה ישועה בכ"ר יעקב טובייאנא, ו'ז'ר'ע'ם ל'פ'נ'י'ך' י'כ'ו'ן' [תקצ"ט].


 Anyone know what the בכ"ר means?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Diadem said:


> Anyone know what the בכ"ר means?



Maybe בכ"ר is בן כבוד הרב (Rabbi's son)


----------



## Diadem

Next one.


Source
כלכתה : דפוס א' עראקי, תר"ד
Kolkata (Calcutta)
1844

Not sure on the name. Something Eraki or Araki...?


----------



## alfio1

he's R. Elazar 'Iraki

cheers


----------



## Diadem

Shabbat shalom to all.

Here's the next one.

Source
בומבאי : [חמו"ל], בר'וך את'ה [תר"ו].

Bombay. 1846.

Okay, I remember what חמו"ל means. Publisher unknown/ missing.

Not sure what בר'וך את'ה  means. Anyone?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Not sure what בר'וך את'ה  means. Anyone?



Blessed be you (Lord)


----------



## Diadem

lol...those apostrophes always throw me off. That one was pretty obvious.

Source
מצר : דפוס ד' מזרחי, תרפ"ב

1922. David Mizrachi. Not sure what city is מצר. Can anyone help?


----------



## alfio1

I think it means simply "Egypt", it would seem the transliteration of the Arabic word for Egypt (مصر). By the way, it is indicated in Arabic in the first page of the book


----------



## Diadem

Source

רומא : מחלקת התרבות ע"י מרכז הפליטים והלשכה לתרבות של מרכז החלוץ האחד, איטליה, תש"ח.

Rome, Italy, 1948.

Not sure what everything else says. Any help is appreciated as always! =)


----------



## alfio1

it's an emigration agency right after 2nd world war in italy


----------



## Diadem

alfio1 said:


> it's an emigration agency right after 2nd world war in italy



Could you translate it word-for-word in English?


----------

